# RG8 pickup swap, want/need help POLL



## oniduder (Nov 12, 2012)

It seems crazy to buy the lundgrens or the bareknuckles given the guitar is 400 but shit the dimarzios are half the price of the guitar as well, price wouldn't be an option if the guitar wasn't so friggin cheap, so in other words i don't care about price, but want these pickups prior to having the guitar so i have something to look forward to while i wait for the rg8

yes i know i'm crazy, thanks for any help

what would you do given the price of the guitar and knowing any real differences between the pickups in the poll

thanks again


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 12, 2012)

D-activators. I haven't played lundgrens but I didn't like the painkillers as much as I did the D-activators. They just sounded perfect all around.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 13, 2012)

Out of those, the deactivators are the best bang for your buck, but if i was able to suggest an option that you might not have considered, it would be the lace deathbar/x-bar combo. At about $100 a pop, they'll be the right size for those pickup routes and sound killer to boot! Super powerful, clear, and dynamic pickups!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 13, 2012)

The other two may be considered "better" than the D-Activator 8's but they're also a lot of money. You'd be putting $500 electrinics in a $400 guitar, you know? So I voted D-Activators.

But in terms of tone ALONE (pretending you're getting them free), I'd go Painkiller.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 13, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> D-activators. I haven't played lundgrens but I didn't like the painkillers as much as I did the D-activators. They just sounded perfect all around.


I used to have a Lundgren M8 in my RGA8 and I HATED it. Tried the DA8 as a replacement and I can only agree, it is perfect all around.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you these are all very interesting comments etc

regards keep them coming if you can

i konw it's still a month out but like to know what pup's i'm going to get

ya know?

anyways thanks again


----------



## FireInside (Nov 13, 2012)

D-Activators hands down. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## no_dice (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn homie, the thing isn't even out yet and you're already looking for pickup advice! They might not be that bad...  Looking back at the RGA7, RG7321, and RGA8 though, they're likely to be a magnet smeared with dog shit, wrapped in wire and shoved in an active housing.

I haven't tried any 8-string BKPs, but I've had great experience with D-Activator 8s.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 13, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Damn homie, the thing isn't even out yet and you're already looking for pickup advice! They might not be that bad...  Looking back at the RGA7, RG7321, and RGA8 though, they're likely to be a magnet smeared with dog shit, wrapped in wire and shoved in an active housing.
> 
> I haven't tried any 8-string BKPs, but I've had great experience with D-Activator 8s.



i'm pretty sure the same pickups on the rga8 which i've sadly had to use before and they suck bonkey dalls hard style, so yeah i'm going out and looking for a good replacement so the guitar doesn't annoy me with terrible sounding pickups as soon as i get it

i know it's a month away, so i again i guess it's kind of crazy, but if i find a deal on something on ebay/wherever, then it's worth it to be in the market ya know?

regards


----------



## XEN (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually love the sound of the D-Activators. They satisfy the old EMG player in me.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a few on ebay already. I don't know if those are pre-orders or if they're already shipping, but that guy in the other thread has already received one, so who knows. Either way, I won't hate for you wanting to be prepared.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 13, 2012)

It's not that crazy. I have bought guitars brand new and snatched out the pickups and replaced them with Duncan Distortions. I did play it first to make sure though lol.


----------



## bondical (Nov 13, 2012)

does the dimarzio's fit straight into the stock rga8 pickup route?


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 14, 2012)

With some space, yup!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd go with a pair of Lace Deathbar, tight, chunky with an attitude. And they look great


----------



## oniduder (Nov 14, 2012)

well i got my rg8 today and am getting the pickups i chose tomorrow, bareknuckle aftermaths, i talked with tim about the choice and he recommended the aftermaths because of the basswood body and tralala,

luck would have it that i found some duder on the webs (evilbay) selling an 8 string set for cheap, so i jumped on it, 

the guitar isn't that bad, the tuners do need to be routed out a bit to fit the gauge strings i like on my 8's but really the bridge is, well, a real bridge, none of that shite that's on the rga8 or the 2228 prestige, just a good ole fixed bridge, ahhh noice

i'll show some pics when the pups on on the guitar, really though it looks like an 8 string guitar by ibanez, kind of exactly like in the pics online everyone has seen so whatever ya know, thanks for the input had it not been for that deal on the aftermaths i would have gone for the d activators

thanks again


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 15, 2012)

To be fair its probably a nicer guitar than the RG2228.

Yes I just said that and I've play both.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 15, 2012)

Oniduder, will it take a .080 on the low string without routing?


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 15, 2012)

do warpigs come in 8's? get those.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 16, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Oniduder, will it take a .080 on the low string without routing?



no it need routed for the .080 to fit but i then backed down to a 72 i think, idk i'm still playing around with all the string gauges to see what's best for it, it's not me oni so idk what the fuck is goings ons

but the aftermaths sound great

myampslouder installed them for me and he's a stand up gentleman for doing so, i had to threaten him though

regards


----------



## crg123 (Nov 16, 2012)

rockskate4x said:


> Out of those, the deactivators are the best bang for your buck, but if i was able to suggest an option that you might not have considered, it would be the lace deathbar/x-bar combo. At about $100 a pop, they'll be the right size for those pickup routes and sound killer to boot! Super powerful, clear, and dynamic pickups!



I actually think would be an interesting route if you wanted some unique sounding pickups. I have this combo with dual coil taps and it sounds great IMO. Just another option to throw on the table. They wouldn't be nearly as agressive as the other pickups you listened but thats more then made up for with the clarity.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 16, 2012)

crg123 said:


> I actually think would be an interesting route if you wanted some unique sounding pickups. I have this combo with dual coil taps and it sounds great IMO. Just another option to throw on the table. They wouldn't be nearly as agressive as the other pickups you listened but thats more then made up for with the clarity.



ironically the guy i bought the aftermaths from was getting the death bars/lace setup whatever, but yeah i'll think about it for the future, now i'm digging the bareknuckle aftermaths,


----------



## crg123 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to test those out (the aftermaths), I actually will be able to tomorrow since my friend has them installed in his new KXK. If I like them I'll probably invest in them on my next guitar.


----------

